# Square Enix's secret game might be Kingdom Hearts 2.9



## Vanth88 (Sep 9, 2015)

There's too many KH games as it is. I really hope this isn't true (but lets be honest it probably is).

I'd rather see a new game announcement like a new Chrono Trigger.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vanth88 said:


> There's too many KH games as it is. I really hope this isn't true (but lets be honest it probably is).
> 
> I'd rather see a new game announcement like a new Chrono Trigger.


SE did talk about KH3D being HD'd, not sure if there's a connection with 2.9 there.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2015)

NOOOOOOO
KH 3 PLS!

KH3D, didn't like it, sorry SE.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 9, 2015)

didn't they want like one big game a year till 3? Cause if so this may be it, unless its X (chi)


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2015)

2.9?

two point fucking nine?

Have you ever been mad at something so simple


----------



## rainparadesamurai (Sep 9, 2015)

omfg, why no kingdom hearts 1.5/2.5 for xbox one? You're gonna put KH3 on xbone, but not the prequels? wtf mane, now the ps4 and the ps3 get this 2.9 version, but we xbone users are left in the dust.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 9, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> 2.9?
> 
> two point fucking nine?
> 
> Have you ever been mad at something so simple




Keep in mind there is suppose to be another birth by sleep as well that 0.5 thingo teased in final mix  maybe this is that.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 9, 2015)

rainparadesamurai said:


> omfg, why no kingdom hearts 1.5/2.5 for xbox one? You're gonna put KH3 on xbone, but not the prequels? wtf mane, now the ps4 and the ps3 get this 2.9 version, but we xbone users are left in the dust.


I think its due to the fact that they were ps3 games an the issues of porting from there. They didn't put a whole lot of refining into parts of the game so I'd assume they wouldnt take the time or budget for the port. As for this game it would be pretty shitty if it was on the ps4 and not the xbone given their similar architecture.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 9, 2015)

rainparadesamurai said:


> omfg, why no kingdom hearts 1.5/2.5 for xbox one? You're gonna put KH3 on xbone, but not the prequels? wtf mane, now the ps4 and the ps3 get this 2.9 version, but we xbone users are left in the dust.


because All your kingdom hearts are belong to sony


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 9, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> 2.9?
> 
> two point fucking nine?
> 
> Have you ever been mad at something so simple


You must not be a Kingdom Hearts fan if *that's* the poorly named title.



Spoiler











That being said, literally the only reason I would buy an Xbox One or PS4 would be to play KH3.  It's a great series with really, really, stupid titles.  But I'm also a Nintendo fanboy so "New(er) Super Dooper Super Mario Bros U" for the NEW NX XL is next on my shopping list. 


rainparadesamurai said:


> omfg, why no kingdom hearts 1.5/2.5 for xbox one? You're gonna put KH3 on xbone, but not the prequels? wtf mane, now the ps4 and the ps3 get this 2.9 version, but we xbone users are left in the dust.


At this point, what system CAN'T you own if you want to play them all?  They're spread all over the place.  Makes it pretty hard to follow along.

Edit: BTW... FUCK!  I don't have a PS3 to play this one and I was just planning on renting an Xbox One for a week to no life KH3 after release.  I can't beat both games in a week...


----------



## elm (Sep 9, 2015)

I sure hope not... I hate that series.  I wish for a new Chrono Trigger or Secret of Mana game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't follow the series. Is this a huge patch to an existing game, or is SE taking the microsoft route of naming things?


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 9, 2015)

I am going to burn this entire planet to cinders


----------



## endoverend (Sep 9, 2015)

Only issue I have with this whole series is the number of platforms you need to own to be able to play all of the games.

-PS3
-PSP
-3DS
-PS4

And that's not counting the systems needed to play the original games and not the remasters. And every game is necessary to the plot and you can't play any of the later ones without first playing and remembering dearly the story of the old ones.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 9, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> I don't follow the series. Is this a huge patch to an existing game, or is SE taking the microsoft route of naming things?


I wouldn't say they are at MSoft's dafuq level of naming. Yet. XD

Since it is more likely than not (or at least I can safely assume) that 2.9 will be a prequel of sorts (some speculate it'll be the HD remaster of DDD among other things) to KH3, there is still some logical sense behind it. Not gonna lie. It sounds ridiculously stupid but logical.

@Foxi4 is probably bashing his head on a brick wall and clawing his eyes out right about now


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2015)

rip money, will buy this kh game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2015)

porkiewpyne said:


> @Foxi4 is probably bashing his head on a brick wall and clawing his eyes out right about now


2.9, Jesus Christ, it's as if this series couldn't get any more cringeworthy and yet somehow manages. They're edgy even with their numbers now, lord have mercy.


----------



## Arras (Sep 9, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Only issue I have with this whole series is the number of platforms you need to own to be able to play all of the games.
> 
> -PS3
> -PSP
> ...


PSP only has Birth By Sleep which is also on PS3 (2.5), there's no other KH games on it AFAIK. PS3 and 3DS get you every KH game out there currently, and there's a chance the upcoming 2.9 will have an HD version of KH3D, which would eliminate the need for a 3DS (and replace it with PS4/Xbone for KH3). And honestly, there isn't much of a reason to go for the originals over the remasters either, unless you really want that 358/2 or Re:Coded gameplay (and both of which aren't that amazing anyway)


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> You must not be a Kingdom Hearts fan if *that's* the poorly named title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually love KH, the reason I hate the title is much is because it's like the biggest cocktease in the world. 2.9, .1 away from giving me KH3. Seriously?!?!


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 9, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I actually love KH, the reason I hate the title is much is because it's like the biggest cocktease in the world. 2.9, .1 away from giving me KH3. Seriously?!?!


That's true.  It's driving me crazy.  My plan was to wait for KH3 to be released and then play through the whole series in timeline order (so starting with BBS and working my way up to DDD or 2.9).  Then when I'm ready KH3 will probably be available used so I can grab it, rent a PS4, and go crazy with it for about a week before never playing KH again (assuming that Sora's story really does end with 3).


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 9, 2015)

Guys! Guys! Valve's gonna announce Half Life 2.9 at TGS too!
But seriously, why? KH DDD was already supposed to be the gap filler between KH2 Re:coded and KH3. Why squeeze another game in between with such a stupid name?
I love KH but this is f*cking stupid.


----------



## TecXero (Sep 9, 2015)

It's still not the worst KH title name I've seen. I doubt I'll check it out, though. KH2 was bad enough, then the story just drops off a cliff after that. The gameplay itself isn't enough to keep me going. The gameplay wasn't that bad, just mindless.


----------



## Zanoab (Sep 9, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I actually love KH, the reason I hate the title is much is because it's like the biggest cocktease in the world. 2.9, .1 away from giving me KH3. Seriously?!?!



Just hope they aren't taking lessons from other companies and make KH 2.99 as full priced DLC.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2015)

Well, some of the games do have summaries to catch you up..., but it isn't the same.


----------



## TheHaxForU (Sep 9, 2015)

wtf 2.9. i mean im going to buy it and probably love it, BUT C'MON!


----------



## _v3 (Sep 9, 2015)

2.9 is a funny name, could it be a sequel leading up to the events of KH3???
Regardless, I just hope it's not another ReMIX, cause that weren't really great (those loading times are ludicrous)


----------



## Catastrophic (Sep 9, 2015)

At this point I wouldn't be surprised if they released a KH game after KH3 for the 4DS titled Kingdom Hearts 2/20 that explains what happens in the 0.1 segment between 2.9 and 3.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sqaure-Enix troll level = master

You've been waiting for Kingdom Hearts 3 for 10 years. We released 2.5, then 2.9, now, the next step you've all been waiting for....Kingdom Hearts 2.99!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2015)

Naming a game with an odd decimal and not a whole number is a surefire way to make us all OCD over it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2015)

Square-Enix can't even troll right.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 10, 2015)

Prediction in the next five years:

2.99, 2.999, 2.9999 HD Collection.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow, an actual worse naming than New Nintendo 3DS.
I am impressed XD


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 10, 2015)

2.9? How... How does that even work?
I mean... What? So, it's a prequel? A sequel? and interquel? What happened to 2.5?
AND WHILE WHERE AT IT, WHAT HAPPENED TO 2.1, 2.2, 2.3, 2.4...


AND DO I AM EVEN CARING IF I DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT KH???
Wahtevs, I'mma gonna go back playing Lisa.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2015)

Done, I am just fucking done.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 10, 2015)

My mind is slowly running away from reality with that...odd...ass...number

Me: "Do you speak whole numbers?"

Square Enix: "Cease and decease is currently in progress, thank you, and have a nice day"


----------



## Kurt91 (Sep 10, 2015)

If I had to guess, it's a remake of Dream Drop Distance, and possibly Re:Coded, since out of the two DS titles, it has the closest to the console gameplay. Since we need a cutscene-only feature to fill out the pattern, I'm going to go with a visual novel or short video version of the scrapped Birth By Sleep sequel. Finally, since they mention Attraction Flow, they're going to include a short playable demo of KH3.

Well, considering that 2.9 will be on PS3 and KH3 is on PS4, I'm going to guess that their "demo" will incorporate assets from the existing remakes (character models and textures), reshaped into a small playable area, and one or two new features from KH3 simplified and backported into it, to get people excited for KH3.


----------



## tony_2018 (Sep 10, 2015)

Must be selling well if they decided to keep doing these games. I rather a remake as well but whatever keeps the cash flow coming in.


----------



## SS4 (Sep 10, 2015)

I already own KH 1.5 and 2.5 so is there really a point to 2.9? Will it add DDD to the collection and will it be even more HD 
I dunno, seems like a quick and lazy cash grab attempt before KH 3 comes out imo . . .


----------



## KineticSonata (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm a long time KH fan, so it doesn't bother me so much when they make more games.

Although the story does get a bit convoluted.

While they were making 1.5, 2.5, Re:Coded, 365/2, 3.14 x r squared and whatever else, they COULD have made:

-A new Chrono Trigger 
-A new The World Ends With You
-A new 'Mana' Title
-A bag of money to send to every KH fan for being made to wait a decade for an actual sequel
-Keyblade Flyswatters
-Anything that wasn't Bust A Move Universe


----------



## Rebellion (Sep 14, 2015)

KineticSonata said:


> I'm a long time KH fan, so it doesn't bother me so much when they make more games.
> 
> Although the story does get a bit convoluted.
> 
> ...



They did actually make a new Mana title last year, Rise of Mana.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 15, 2015)

It turns out this is real. It's called kingdom hearts 2.8 though


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah Gamerz, you were a point off! 

That's ban worthy


----------

